# Simple circle cutting apparatus



## Tmate (Aug 12, 2020)

Some 30 years ago, I put together this circle cutting contraption using a magnetic base, a Grainger gearmotor, and a toy train transformer.  It worked, but would have been a lot better if I had used heavier parts.  Back then, all hobbyists had was acetylene torches.  Today, a hand held plasma torch moved around a circular steel template would accomplish pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Tmate (Aug 12, 2020)

Here's another -- this one was a track cutter.  Again, it used a Grainger gearmotor and a toy train transformer.  Two wheels in the foreground had V grooves in them so the could ride on an inverted angle iron track.


----------



## Gaffer (Aug 12, 2020)

Very clever. Adapt and overcome!


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 12, 2020)

This is how I've been doing it.  Works equally well for small circles or large, there's a slight learning curve to getting nice parallel cuts, but otherwise it's pretty easy.


----------

